# Nissan GT-Rs of the Tokyo Auto Salon [Gallery]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Love Nissan GT-Rs? Then you most certainly would love the Tokyo Auto Salon. Featuring the latest tuning trends and most amazing race cars, much of the content on the show floor was GT-R related this year although to be honest, the show is GT-R heavy every year.

On display were plenty of modified GT-Rs from tuners like Kansai Service, JUN and even Tommy Kaira. And let's not forget the race car content, with the outrageous Kondo Advan GT-R GT500 race car, as well as the Motul Autech GT-R (above), which won five of the eight races in Japan's Super GT series last year.

Check out all the GT-R hardware from this year's TAS below:

More: *Nissan GT-Rs of the Tokyo Auto Salon [Gallery]* on Autoguide.com


----------

